# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  finished paracord handle hiking staff

## paracordist

all done, check it out

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

More great work Kevin.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Sure wish I had your skills and patience Kevin.

----------


## themoondancer811

Oh, it is just beautiful!

----------


## Rick

Very nice. I made a couple for my boys and I added a piece of looped paracord using a prusik knot just above the wrap. That way they could adjust it up and down to whatever was comfortable for them. They can slip their hand through it and grip the wrap. Helps with stability. 

Another very nice job.

----------


## Reverend Greg

Sooooo....Ive been to your site and I have a question,How do I get You to do that for My Hiking staff Of Power?It is already the envy of all that gaze upon it,that wrap would case grown men to weep,and cubscouts to die of hate poisoning...
(G)

----------


## crashdive123

Send him a PM.

----------


## paracordist

> Very nice. I made a couple for my boys and I added a piece of looped paracord using a prusik knot just above the wrap. That way they could adjust it up and down to whatever was comfortable for them. They can slip their hand through it and grip the wrap. Helps with stability. 
> 
> Another very nice job.


great idea on the adjustable strap rick; as you can see mine is adjustable for height using friction and my paracord beads.

----------

